# Passed my Black Belt test!



## psyon82 (May 25, 2010)

I passed my Kajukenbo black belt test a few hours ago, and I am still looking at it and smiling like the Cheshire Cat. Out of the 6 people that started with me as a white belt, I was the first to make it to black. Not saying "first" as if it was a race, but 2 quit at orange, 1 quit at blue, 1 wasn't even allowed to test this time around cause he rarely showed up to class, and the other 2 got promoted to brown with a black stripe.

 I started helping out with the kid's class when I hit green belt to help me understand the information better (learn it, do it, teach it), and it really payed off. Our Sigung sat me down a few weeks ago and told me that he was thinking about testing me for black belt, and my performance in class would be a "continual test" to see if I am ready. Today while presenting me with the belt, he said that he had both belts ready (brown-black & black) and my performance met his expectations. 

I have video clips of parts of the test if you want to check them out. I made a couple of mistakes at the end due to oxygen deprivation, so please be light on the feedback. 
www.youtube.com/user/MrKaju82

Thanks for taking the time to read this,
Ben


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 25, 2010)

congrats and welcome to the family. enjoy this feeling: it;s unique and well earned.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 25, 2010)

psyon82 said:


> I passed my Kajukenbo black belt test a few hours ago, and I am still looking at it and smiling like the Cheshire Cat. Out of the 6 people that started with me as a white belt, I was the first to make it to black. Not saying "first" as if it was a race, but 2 quit at orange, 1 quit at blue, 1 wasn't even allowed to test this time around cause he rarely showed up to class, and the other 2 got promoted to brown with a black stripe.
> 
> I started helping out with the kid's class when I hit green belt to help me understand the information better (learn it, do it, teach it), and it really payed off. Our Sigung sat me down a few weeks ago and told me that he was thinking about testing me for black belt, and my performance in class would be a "continual test" to see if I am ready. Today while presenting me with the belt, he said that he had both belts ready (brown-black & black) and my performance met his expectations.
> 
> ...


First of all congratulations! Secondly, upon watching the forms portion I noticed (mostly on your right foot) that you complete a technique but end up duck footed just before you transit to a better aligned stance position. Try to pay attention to ending up in the proper position rather than adjusting to it as an after thought. Once you train yourself to do that, then shallow up and bend your knees. Other than that I thought you looked pretty strong.:mst:
Sean


----------



## graychuan (May 25, 2010)

Well Done. Like your Tube channel.


----------



## psyon82 (May 25, 2010)

Thank you all!



Touch Of Death said:


> First of all congratulations! Secondly, upon watching the forms portion I noticed (mostly on your right foot) that you complete a technique but end up duck footed just before you transit to a better aligned stance position. Try to pay attention to ending up in the proper position rather than adjusting to it as an after thought. Once you train yourself to do that, then shallow up and bend your knees. Other than that I thought you looked pretty strong.:mst:
> Sean



Thanks for the tip Sean. I will try to be more cognizant of my feet position. I actually had an accident in '08 that resulted in 3 surgeries to my right foot. Even though I had months of physical therapy afterward, I still wound up with ankle issues. I think the duck-feet may be some kind of subconscious compensation. Lol, my Kenpo instructors get onto me about my feet position in my neutral bows all the time as well.


----------



## terryl965 (May 25, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Stac3y (May 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Manny (May 25, 2010)

Congratulations!!! and welcome to the bb status, I am a humble orange belt on Kenpo Karate and black belt in TKD so I know how it feels to rteach bb status.

Now enjoy your rank and keep training.

Manny


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 25, 2010)

Congrats

That is a great achievement. I know you will remember it the rest of your life.


----------



## just2kicku (May 25, 2010)

Congratulations and well done! I remember my BB test like it was yesterday. I got cut, had a big lump on my head and had my cup broken..... ooooh but was it worth it!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 25, 2010)

Congratulations!  My own BB is a long way off yet, but I look forward to it and share in your joy at achieving yours.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 25, 2010)

Well done, good sir :bows:.

Even tho' I know next to nothing about Kenpo, that matters not a jot; for successfully taking that first big step in the learning curve of any martial art is a thing to be proud of.


----------



## Big Don (May 25, 2010)

Good job and CONGRATS


----------



## KenpoDave (May 25, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## stickarts (May 26, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## Harald (May 26, 2010)

Congrats!!! Awesome work! You can take this with you for the rest of your life.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 26, 2010)

Congratulations!  I hope that you enjoyed you're colored belt years, because now you're a black belt forever!  Bask in the accomplishment for a while, but don't take too long... it's only the beginning and there's a long road to go!

Congrats again, sir!


----------



## CoryKS (May 26, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## DarkShadowfax (May 26, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Aikicomp (May 26, 2010)

Very good, well done and congrats! Now you can begin to learn. 

You have a good understanding of the basics of timing, kicking, target aquisition, punching, guarding, parying, distance and footwork.

The only thing that I saw that was a bit lacking was, when doing your knife defense you did not control the moter (arm) on several occasions and did not control the weapon on any of them which could be dangerous. 

Please take this as a positive critique, overall you did very well.

Michael


----------



## sfs982000 (May 27, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## LawDog (May 30, 2010)

Excellant.


----------



## Milt G. (May 31, 2010)

Congratulations...!!!

Thanks for letting us know.  And for providing a video clip.
Milt G.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 15, 2010)

psyon82 said:


> I passed my Kajukenbo black belt test a few hours ago, and I am still looking at it and smiling like the Cheshire Cat. Out of the 6 people that started with me as a white belt, I was the first to make it to black. Not saying "first" as if it was a race, but 2 quit at orange, 1 quit at blue, 1 wasn't even allowed to test this time around cause he rarely showed up to class, and the other 2 got promoted to brown with a black stripe.
> 
> I started helping out with the kid's class when I hit green belt to help me understand the information better (learn it, do it, teach it), and it really payed off. Our Sigung sat me down a few weeks ago and told me that he was thinking about testing me for black belt, and my performance in class would be a "continual test" to see if I am ready. Today while presenting me with the belt, he said that he had both belts ready (brown-black & black) and my performance met his expectations.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats Man!!  Its an amazig journey that begins all over again at black belt. I remember a whole new world opening to me, just remember a couple of things: Patience and Humility they will serve you well. 

Chris


----------



## Todd Reiner (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats Ben. A day in your life you will remember forever.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 16, 2010)

very awesome. a big congrats. i remember my face when i passed green but i cant even imagine black. keep it up!

B


----------

